# Nicotine Intake And Sleep?



## Tom (27/12/13)

Hi Guys,

after I started vaping on a RDA, my usual 18mg juices, I noticed that I had problems going to sleep. At this stage I believe it is the nicotine, I never had any problems with my sleep before. 
So, as I had ordered a few bottles of VM4 before xmas, I just ordered 0mg and 6mg VM4's, together with a syringe, to bring the nicotine levels down. I think that I must level it out to +/- 9mg, hoping to find sleep easier.
On weekends it would be ok then to vape the 18mg throughout the day/evening, but during the week I will definitely have to go light.

What is your experiences?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (27/12/13)

I agree that it might be the nic, when I started vaping on 18mg I couldn't vape after 8pm or would have trouble sleeping. Currently on 9mg in the RBA and haven't had any problems so far. The RDA's and RBA's are suppose to be more efficient in vaporizing juice so it makes sense to drop the nic a bit.

Just to add, been on 9mg for about 4 weeks now and don't really miss the 18mg nic, got used to it rather quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (27/12/13)

I noticed different changes after I quit analogues and moved to vaping.

First up, from all day vaping and not having cigs I noticed I was exhausted by the time the evening came, but then when I slept it was a very light and restless sleep. Seems that as a non-smoker I have become more of a morning person, and a light sleeper. From my discussions with other ex smokers it would seem that all the toxins in the analogues were exhausting me and making me need 8 hours a night. Now I can be fully alert and functional on 5-6 a night, and I am becoming an early riser.

What has not changed is my caffeine in take, which is probably much higher than it should be (about three red bulls a day, or 6-8 espressos - depending on what is available). I am noticing that if I chain vape 18mg liquids on a decent atomiser, then I get a floating feeling, and if I carry on then I quickly get nauseous and want to go to sleep.

The quality of attie that you use is also very very important. On my cartomiser setup (that I used for a few weeks before I got my electric mods and Evods) I can smoke 18mg tobacco flavour all day (which I do sometimes, because it is portable), but if I use 18mg in the Evod or anything better then it is far too strong and I can quickly get that *gonna puke soon* feeling.

If I do smoke nic in my iClears or Protanks, or the RBA/dripper setup then I tend to use 6 - 9mg. Seems with the better quality kit you get more nic coming through. At the moment I am ploughing through my VM 12mg juices, which I am diluting 50:50 with my own blend of 66%VG/33%PG 'Dischem' blend. The flavour is still great and I can chain vape this mix right up until bed time on my decent hardware.

I remember reading about nicotine somewhere on the web (probably Wikipedia) that in small doses it is a stimulant, but in higher doses it becomes a sedative. Or maybe it is the other way round? But I do know that it changes as the dose gets stronger.

Tom I would try getting used to vaping 0mg at night. The flavours are very different without Nic, and as an ex smoker you should be able to start experiencing the full range of flavours your pallet can detect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kareem (27/12/13)

I had the same experience with sleep. Use to be up till late even after a hard day at work. Cut my DIY juice down to 12 and now on 9. But still use the 18mg during the day or when i have a late night. Is there anyone who had the opposite reaction? Like slept more after starting to vape?


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/12/13)

+1 on having had the sleeping problems

The worst however for me was just after I started vaping, and trying to quit the ciggies. I only had 24mg juice at the time, cutting juices were not on my radar yet. So just before I would go to sleep, needing that 'ciggie' before bedtime, I would vape that 24mg like it was sweeties.

Man oh man, the heart palpitations I got about 10min later, whilest lying in bed!! I seriously thought once or twice, my time had come early....

Of course, with experience we learn hey  

Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (27/12/13)

My goodness Dev. Three Red Bulls a day? Plus coffee? You are living on the edge here boet.
When I had my shop, I refused to sell Red Bull after an acquaintance died during a soccer match. He had consumed 2 cans of the stuff beforehand and the caffeine caused his heart to fibrillate. He was 22 years old and very fit.
If you Google it, you will see that it has been banned from many countries due to this.


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/12/13)

Well then i will just add my 2 cents to the fire then , my normal 4 cups of black coffee to get going in the morning , then from that point about 8 to 12 cokes during the day , at home at least another 6 or so cokes . Add a box of 20 analogs to the mix , and that always included one just before bed time at around 2am ..
Now what a difference already , up at 7am without a struggle ,one coffee + 4ml to 6ml of vapes during the day (see the next post in e liquid about what i am vaping .. its funny ) and in bed by 12 most nights and i struggle to enjoy one coke during the whole day !! prefering water or fruit juices !! and i now sleep like the dead , oh unless i wake up for a glass of water cos i forgot to have one before bed !! .. my world is upside down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/13)

I have noticed the occasional disturbance of sleep patterns. But it hasnt been bad. Only once i vaped 24mg before bed and couldnt sleep. But otherwise ive been okay. Am vaping mainly 18mg. But on PT2 with normal batteries so not drippers or high end stuff yet. 

I do think i will go lighter on nic as my equipment improves. 

When i vape the 9.5mg Synfonya, i dont notice needing much more. It works fine. But i havent experimented enough. 

@Rowan Francis, well done on all the changes! Im sure you feel better after cutting down on all those cokes.


----------



## Andre (28/12/13)

I had exactly the same problem, so halved my nic content for evenings - no more problems going to sleep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (28/12/13)

awaiting delivery from Oupa for 6mg VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/12/13)

Rowan Francis said:


> Well then i will just add my 2 cents to the fire then , my normal 4 cups of black coffee to get going in the morning , then from that point about 8 to 12 cokes during the day , at home at least another 6 or so cokes . Add a box of 20 analogs to the mix , and that always included one just before bed time at around 2am ..
> Now what a difference already , up at 7am without a struggle ,one coffee + 4ml to 6ml of vapes during the day (see the next post in e liquid about what i am vaping .. its funny ) and in bed by 12 most nights and i struggle to enjoy one coke during the whole day !! prefering water or fruit juices !! and i now sleep like the dead , oh unless i wake up for a glass of water cos i forgot to have one before bed !! .. my world is upside down


It is not upside down pal. You have grown up and entered the adult world. However belated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/12/13)

Due to my shady past, stims had very little effect on me. I consumed about 4kg of coffee beans a month with no issues. That excludes the coffee I had at work.
One day i had 2 of those 750ml monster tins, and a little something else, and my body just threw me the bird. A big zap of F.U! Ended up in E.R, while every one else was having fun partying into the new year.
Since that day, i cannot drink a single cup of normal coffee without my heart giving me warning signs.

Nicotine is a fairly mild stim, so that works fine. I can have about 3 or 4 cups of decaf coffee. I now drink it purely out of ritual, and taste. More than that, then i start getting the sign again. Decaf still has caffeine in.

And by 7pm, i stop vaping. More due to breathing issues than lack of sleep from nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/12/13)

Wow crafty. Have heard that that those monster drinks are actually deadly. Killed quite a couple of Americans whom drank them like coke. Glad you okay bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (29/12/13)

note to self never to by monster again

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/13)

I went through a Red Bull phase about 10 years ago. Used to often drink Vodka and Red Bull when out with friends etc.
Now I hardly drink and certainly stay away from all Energy drinks. 

Until one night, I had two or three in a row and felt very bad. I felt dizzy, then it got worse and I had to lie down. My girlfriend had to take me home and I really felt bad. Strangest feeling I hadnt felt before. Was a terrible experience. Since then, I've never touched Red Bull or any other energy drink. Not sure if that experience was from a "bad" red bull or something I ate. Nevertheless, now I stay away from things that give you wings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (29/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> note to self never to by monster again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I don't think it was the monster. It was the "something else" that i will not divulge The monster was just the catalyst for things to go wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (19/1/14)

Interesting read !

After vaping 12mg for a few days, it wasnt really helping kill the cravings so I moved to 24mg. Killed the cravings yes but left me light headed and feeling rather confused. Really struggled to concentrate. Subsided a bit the next day but not entirely. 

Sleep hasn't been a problem but I do have 3 or 4 whiskeys at night so perhaps that's what helps.


----------



## Andre (19/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> Interesting read !
> 
> After vaping 12mg for a few days, it wasnt really helping kill the cravings so I moved to 24mg. Killed the cravings yes but left me light headed and feeling rather confused. Really struggled to concentrate. Subsided a bit the next day but not entirely.
> 
> Sleep hasn't been a problem but I do have 3 or 4 whiskeys at night so perhaps that's what helps.


Sounds like you might be overdoing it for your system's capacity. Maybe you could try 18 mg. I do 12 mg in the evenings and 20 mg during the day at this stage. Experiment a bit and find out what works for you, perhaps have a 24 mg tank at hand for those difficult moments for a toot or three.


----------



## ShaneW (19/1/14)

Yip gonna be interesting to see how the SVD/PT combo affects the nic intake. I'm probably gonna be floating and staring blankly with the screen saver look for a few hrs.


----------



## Smokyg (20/1/14)

Very interesting read! I am vaping 12mg day and night and i have no problems with cravings or sleeping, altho i have always been a person who gets knocked out as soon as my heat touches the pillow..  I have found however that i tend to want a stinky every now and then as i work with a lot of smokers, but thankfully i have resisted

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/1/14)

My juices range between 18 and 24 and personally I have no issues with falling asleep. I do drink copious quantities of coffee during the day, but stick to water at night. Vaping does make me very thirsty though so a few trips to the loo in the early hours of the morning is unfortunately inevitable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (3/6/14)

I have been vaping for just all little over a month now vaping 12mg, and of late I feel as if I cannot get enough sleep, now i read that can be due to dehydration, problem is i despise drinking water I have about 8 cups of coffee and maybe a litre of coke a day, my new symptom from vaping is a nauseous feeling, and this is not me even chane vaping one or two puffs, different flavours and different brand of joose

I dont know maybe the experts can help me here please?

Is it the water intake?

to much nic?


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/6/14)

not enough water ......promise

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> I have been vaping for just all little over a month now vaping 12mg, and of late I feel as if I cannot get enough sleep, now i read that can be due to dehydration, problem is i despise drinking water I have about 8 cups of coffee and maybe a litre of coke a day, my new symptom from vaping is a nauseous feeling, and this is not me even chane vaping one or two puffs, different flavours and different brand of joose
> 
> I dont know maybe the experts can help me here please?
> 
> ...



FYI caffeine also dehydrates your body - coke I don't know - what worked for me and I like was to increase my night cap before bedtime

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/6/14)

I went through similar symptoms to you.

Once I increased my water intake I started feeling a lot better. Just to be sure it was water intake I cut down my water intake again and the symptoms reappeared which affirmed for me that it was definitely water intake.

I would suggest increasing you water intake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/6/14)

Could just be you body reacting to the fact you are not on stinkies anymore. But yeah you do need to drink some more water as Rowan suggested. Also try decreasing your nic intake in the evening before bed.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (3/6/14)

Thanks Guys, Guess I will have to become friends with the H20 oh no??????


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

I have 2 750ml water bottles, one at home, one at work, try taking a sip or 2 every 10-30 minutes. Hydrates me well enough, but I do still get the sleepless feeling and headache once in a while, trying to cut my coffee a bit now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

Yip, in the beginning I had to decrease my nic by half from early evening on to be able to go to sleep. Coffee I cut out completely, only now starting to have coffee again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Coffee I cut out completely


That aint happening! 3 cups a day, minimum (which is already better than the 8+ I used to have)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> Thanks Guys, Guess I will have to become friends with the H20 oh no??????



H2O with a wee-bit whiskey or brannas aren't that bad though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Seriously if you battle to sleep after quitting, the only real help is get yourself Melatonin (Solal product). What apparently happens to a lot of quitters are the functioning of the pituitary gland decreases and the natural release of melatonin is not enough to get you into lala-land. This is however of short term and in most instances returns to normal within a month. Dosage: take 2 melatonin pills half an hour before bedtime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

johan said:


> Seriously if you battle to sleep after quitting, the only real help is get yourself Melatonin (Solal product). What apparently happens to a lot of quitters are the functioning of the pituitary gland decreases and the natural release of melatonin is not enough to get you into lala-land. This is however of short term and in most instances returns to normal within a month. Dosage: take 2 melatonin pills half an hour before bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 5789



Mmmmm biology class in a vape forum, that's special 

Thank you @johan, its very informative

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Mmmmm biology class in a vape forum, that's special
> 
> Thank you @johan, its very informative

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 5791



Ok here goes 

Wish one ... : one more MVP
Wish two ... : a pink reo mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

I always battle to sleep, vape or no vape, does not make a difference. I normally go to bed around 12 ish and get up at 5.


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> Wish one ... : one more MVP
> Wish two ... : a pink reo mini



Sorry I'm now stumped! especially on the pink mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

johan said:


> Sorry I'm now stumped! especially on the pink mini



You are a bad bad useless genie @johan


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I always battle to sleep, vape or no vape, does not make a difference. I normally go to bed around 12 ish and get up at 5.



you sleep a full 1 hour more than me per night


annemarievdh said:


> You are a bad bad useless genie @johan



I SO FULLY AGREE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Spyker said:


> I always battle to sleep, vape or no vape, does not make a difference. I normally go to bed around 12 ish and get up at 5.



I use to sleep on average 4 hours per night, but since taking the Melatonin I get a good 5 to 6 hours, maybe give it a try, its natural and at least not sleeping pills which makes me a real d... the next day.


----------



## capetocuba (3/6/14)

I find if I get up in the middle of the night for a pee and don't vape I can get back to sleep straight away. Taken me years to figure that out though ...


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

johan said:


> I use to sleep on average 4 hours per night, but since taking the Melatonin I get a good 5 to 6 hours, maybe give it a try, its natural and at least not sleeping pills which makes me a real d... the next day.



Thanks @johan. I will give it a try. 
The lack of sleep does not bother me, but it pi$$es the wife off that she goes to bed every night alone.


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Thanks @johan. I will give it a try.
> The lack of sleep does not bother me, but it pi$$es the wife off that she goes to bed every night alone.



The story of my life - complain come to bed late & complain getting up early


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

johan said:


> The story of my life - complain come to bed late & complain getting up early



Yip!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

I went through a week or so that I really couldn't get to sleep when I started Vaping and tried all sorts of changes to the juice and nic strength but happily after a week my sleep patterns returned to normal.

Water is the key! Especially in the first few months of vaping!


----------

